# Old twin cylinder bike engine has me stumped



## Mark Mattei (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi, anyone recognize this rusty old one? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 29, 2017)

This is totally a guess but I think the engine was a Power Products design from before they were bought by Tecumseh corp.  Roger


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Oct 30, 2017)

rhenning said:


> This is totally a guess but I think the engine was a Power Products design from before they were bought by Tecumseh corp.  Roger



Thanks Rhenning, your Power Products guess is confirmed on Mikeybike, Power Products Commando. Anyone have a picture of the engine on a bike or an ad image?


----------



## rhenning (Oct 30, 2017)

Again only from memory but didn't a Monark twin use such an engine.  Roger


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 31, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Again only from memory but didn't a Monark twin use such an engine.  Roger



Similar engine with custom bike build


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 31, 2017)

JRE123 said:


> Similar engine with custom bike buildView attachment 701202 View attachment 701203 View attachment 701203 View attachment 701204


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Again only from memory but didn't a Monark twin use such an engine.  Roger



yes


----------

